# I love this dress!!!



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I want to make this dress.....
How would I go about finding the pattern? What 'type' of dress is this?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

A fancy one. And very pretty!

I'll try:
Modified sweetheart neckline (could be scoop), princess seams, full skirt with godets, probably zipper back...a long zipper.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I love that dress too! It's classy, simple and beautiful.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Me too just wish I had the figure and the youth to wear it.


----------



## Ky gal (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm thinking it looks like a 50's swing dress...


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Maybe look at the Vintage patterns section in the pattern books.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looks like something from the 50s. I would expect to see Audrey Hepurn in it. I will look around and see if there is and adaptable pattern. But is classically beautiful.


----------



## Ky gal (Sep 29, 2003)

Google...Audrey Hepburn swing dress. This has me checking this out because I use to wear these dresses and loved them. Just memories of long ago


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

This pattern would work. The neckline is a bit different but shouldn't be hard to modify. 

http://voguepatterns.mccall.com/v2902-products-4893.php?page_id=850


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You could actually make a pattern for this type of dress yourself, although darts would be more difficult then the rest of the dress (at least for me). But it is very doable. The skirt is a circle skirt simply attached to the top at the waist. The top pattern could be made from an existing wardrobe piece that you have. Cut a pattern out of newspaper, and you would have to make sure the existing piece you use would be a bit loose at the belly/waist. Then pin up the darts under where your breasts would be to accent them up to the nipple area. For the arm openings, you would cut 2 pieces of each front top and back top, and make sure they were put together and turned under for a finished edge, kind of like how you make a purse with a lining. Of course, in back you would have to make the top piece with enough room to put in a zipper. 
Put the top together (after darting), leaving the back opening. Add the skirt, leaving an opening for the zipper in the back. Then all you have to do is put in the zipper. I would probably hem the skirt before adding it to the top, but some people prefer to measure and hem last. 
I'm sorry that I don't write directions better, but honestly, the only semi-difficult part of making that dress would be the darts. I would choose a material easy to work with (not silk, not tafeta) for my first try. After you make one with a simple fabric, a second would be fast for you to do again.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I believe I made that dress in about 1989. With black it's hard to tell. Mine was of a rose pattern on beige. It was beautiful. The skirt was cut on the bias. That one has a skirt under it with ruffling to fill it out. Mine did not. Love that dress and more comfortable than you'd think because of the high waist.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I love you ladies!!!!!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Brings back fond memories of the late 50s. This was a classic semiformal style.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Vogue has the best selection of vintage repros around. They can be pricey so wait until Joann's or Hobby Lobby has them on sale. Joann's usually does them for $3.99

I would start with this one
http://voguepatterns.mccall.com/v1172-products-11080.php?page_id=850 and redraft the neckline or "frankenpattern" it with a scooped neckline pattern.

This one's not vintage but does have a full skirt option. http://voguepatterns.mccall.com/v8648-products-11100.php?page_id=855 You could get the "puffiness" with either a crinoline underneath or use horsehair braid in the hem to help it stand away from the body.

I have the pattern that Sewserious references. The banding and shoulder yoke pieces are separate from the dress and are actually sewn by hand. Most of the vintage patterns do contain a lot of couture techniques. But they are so worth it!!!!


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Be sure if you make it to do up a net crinoline if you want the skirt to flare like the one in the photo. Look on ebay in the vintage pattern category where you can find a pattern for this type of dress. Here is one that would lend itself to what you want to do easily, just fill in the neckline and leave off the sleeves. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Vog...818?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d3b59e9c2 .

Whatever you do, make a toile in cheap cotton fabric first cause black velvet is pricey.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am a size 4/5 I think....
35-26-37...(I am 5'6" tall, with a 33 inch inseam)
126 lbs.
HOWEVER, the '35' is broad shoulders and muscley back, not 'top heavy' ha ha
That's the only department I get 'straight A's' in. HAHAHHAHHAH

Is it going to be impossible for me to find my size?

I am beyond a novice sewer.....but I LOVE this dress and want to make it!!


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Laura your size in retail ready-to-wear IS NOT what your size is in a sewing pattern. Most are disappointed to learn that their sewing pattern size is larger than their RTW size. 

Take your measurements (full bust, waist, hips, back waist length) and match up the size according to the size chart on the back of the envelope. If you are a larger than a B cup, also take your high bust measurement because you'll need to do a full bust alteration so that the bust and shoulders fit properly.

I think it was Gertie (http://www.blogforbettersewing.com/) who did a tutorial on making a dress like the one RebelDigger suggests. There are some special considerations for removing the sleeves and having the shoulders stay properly. You should definitely make a muslin (or toile) of at least the bodice to get the fit proper.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I thought this dress was a princess style when I saw the picture and was going to offer the pattern. It is so much like the dress my mom made for my 8th grade graduation! I know that was a long time ago (mid 60's) but my mom and I both always kept our patterns, silly habit but I just can't seem to get rid of them.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

cc, 
The habit of saving patterns is NOT silly. I tend to collect patterns and have a Disney pattern that is dated 1949 and was never unfolded. I would love to unfold it and copy it but then it would never be the same. 
Laura, 
Here is something to think on also. The manufactured patterns of today have as much as 4 inches of give in them. So as it was said earlier make a "toile" or make it in muslin first so that you know it will fit the way you want it to.

Elaine


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Laura, I do this for a living except I sew Civil War era stuff and all my ladies send me measurements to fit their dresses,corsets, petticoats, etc. Believe me, it ain't rocket science. First step, get the pattern I suggested since it is really close. Second step, come here for help. There seems to be a plethora of experienced seamstresses on here and if we can't talk you through this we ain't worth our weight in poo LOL.

Get the pattern size that fits the shoulders and bust the closest (go by the bust measurement on the envelope) and then from there you fudge the waist. According to your measurements you gave size in a pattern is probably going to be around 12ish. Don't get caught up in the size numbers tho, it is like I tell my reenacting ladies, it ain't about the size of the pattern, it is about the fit of the qarment.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

RebelDigger said:


> Laura, I do this for a living except I sew Civil War era stuff and all my ladies send me measurements to fit their dresses,corsets, petticoats, etc. Believe me, it ain't rocket science. First step, get the pattern I suggested since it is really close. Second step, come here for help. There seems to be a plethora of experienced seamstresses on here and if we can't talk you through this we ain't worth our weight in poo LOL.
> 
> Get the pattern size that fits the shoulders and bust the closest (go by the bust measurement on the envelope) and then from there you fudge the waist. According to your measurements you gave size in a pattern is probably going to be around 12ish. Don't get caught up in the size numbers tho, it is like I tell my reenacting ladies, it ain't about the size of the pattern, it is about the fit of the qarment.


If I get this pattern, would it help if I photo copied the directions and mailed them to a few of you??
Can we ditch the sleeves, and keep the neck line?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

cc said:


> I thought this dress was a princess style when I saw the picture and was going to offer the pattern. It is so much like the dress my mom made for my 8th grade graduation! I know that was a long time ago (mid 60's) but my mom and I both always kept our patterns, silly habit but I just can't seem to get rid of them.


CC Thank you so much for the offer.....
(my mom has kept a ka-zillion patterns from the early 60's forward too!)

I could borrow it, make a copy, and mail it back?


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

*Laura Zone 5: * Sure you can, just PM me your address. Always glad to share with ladies (and guys) on here. I'll even look and see if there is something even more like it.
*Katskitten:* I have patterns all they way back to the 30's, no printing at all on them, just holes to mark darts and pleats. Never have had the nerve to make one of them but keep thinking I will one day! Definately for advances sewers as you have to guess what pattern pieces are, (collar or facing?)


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

CC I pm'ed you my address.

I am more than willing to photo copy the directions and mail it to whoever is feeling brave enough to walk this looney old girl through the process!!!


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Laura, I will be happy go help. PM away if you need to. The neckline can stay if you like and the sleeves can go. Lessens the work actually.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not a garment seamstress, but I'd love to follow this project and watch you ladies. How cool!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Dandish said:


> I'm not a garment seamstress, but I'd love to follow this project and watch you ladies. How cool!


:bouncy: Oh, yes. Start to finish! Get out your camera. I want to see this happen!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

the dress is gorgeous! Good luck! Although it sounds as though the group here has you covered! 
Man I wish i was your size lol- just wanted to add that


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://kwiksew.mccall.com/k3521-products-20079.php?page_id=3034

this is similar if you end up needing to use a different top, then a circle skirt could be lifted from another pattern.

Making in the black, is going to make a lot of impact on how close it comes to the original classy dress.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

and you may like this skirt line

http://kwiksew.mccall.com/k3294-products-19922.php?page_id=3370


----------



## mharms (Mar 24, 2013)

Yup, first came into my mind was Audrey Hepburn.
The dress looks very elegant.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow looking at this dress sure bring back to mind some those classic "Hollywood Starlets" from days gone by. I actually like the looks of that and wish that I could actually wear it. 

But this body isn't designed for that. I'm built just right to be a 12th Centery serving wench .... short at 5'4" on a good day..busty...hippy and short waisted and fightening gravity in all the areas. LOL. Yes I was a serving wench at the MI. Ren. Festivall for 2 years.

It's funny now that I'm in my early 40's -- I wish I had the skills to make dresses, and skirts that have that country/prairie 1800's style to them but with elastic waist ...lol.

Wish ya lots of luck in your endeavors.... Laura Zone 5


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I love the classic lines of this dress and the fabric is so-o-o rich looking. Anyone wearing that dress would feel like a million bucks.

If you are a beginning sewer, you might want to make up your pattern and fit it in muslin before cutting into your good fabric. 

The dress reminds me of a princess style dress I had back in the day. Wore it for a 4-H fashion show and review said it was not an appropriate style for an undeveloped girl. What a blow!!!!!! So far I have totally misssed out on bust "development" that they were referring to and at 70 think its passed me by.


----------

